# Fibromyalgia and CFS



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

This is my first post here. Not been diagnosed with fibro but my previous gp thought I may have fibro due to my chronic tiredness. Anyway I was just browsing on google and came upon an article titled, 'Fibromyalgia and Infection connection,' very interesting info. ibs is also mentioned on that discussion. It also gives another website - http://www.roadback.org


----------



## 19696 (Jun 28, 2005)

hello Hanna, has CFS/ME also been considered?


----------

